# What games are you looking forward to in 2016?



## Furious George (Feb 4, 2016)

Topic. 

Lots of things coming out this year.

For me....

Stret Fighter V
Overwatch
Uncharted 4
Dark Souls III
Zelda WiiU
Star Fox Zero
Last Guardian
Doom 4

I'm sure there are more.


----------



## The World (Feb 4, 2016)

all a dem


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2016)

Pretty much only the Blood & Wine expansion to Witcher 3.
I won't play most of the others until years later.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 4, 2016)

The World said:


> all a dem



Nig, you broke you can't afford all of them.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 4, 2016)

Zelda U
Dark Souls 3
Overwatch
Street Fighter 5
Deus Ex Mankind Divided
Witcher 3 Blood & Wine
Odin Sphere Leifthrasir
Bravely Second
Ace Attorney 6
SMT4 FINAL
Torment: Tides of Numenera

Basically nothing everyone doesn't already know about


----------



## The World (Feb 4, 2016)

Furious George said:


> Nig, you broke you can't afford all of them.



that's what pirating is for


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2016)

Pokken Tournament
Star Fox Zero
Zelda U
Shantae: Half Genie Hero
Yooka-Laylee (if it comes out this year)
Mighty No. 9

That's about all I can think of at the moment


----------



## Aduro (Feb 4, 2016)

The new mass effect is the big one, alpng with FFXV. Also because I have a penis but very little shame, the new DOA volleyball game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 4, 2016)

Bloodstained, motherfuckers.

Metroidvania's back.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 4, 2016)

Zelda U.
Nier: Automata.
Yooka-Laylee.
Dragon Quest 3DS games.

Not much going on this year that I'm really digging, but that gives me time to cut into my back-log, which is huge.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Bloodstained, motherfuckers.
> 
> Metroidvania's back.



I thought that was supposed to come out in 2017?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2016)

At least for right now:

Persona 5
Nier: Automata
Dark Souls 3
Odin Sphere Leifthrasir

And I guess if that Vanillaware game comes out this year.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 4, 2016)

Etrian Odyssey Untold 2 is finally out in the UK next week. I want it.

You Americans got it last August. You bastards.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2016)

Dragon Quest 7 & 8
SMT IV Final
Nier Automata
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Fire Emblem Fates
Uncharted 4
Zelda Wii U
Rime
Horizon Zero Dawn
Pokken Tournament
Star Fox Zero

Also gonna get FE# and Persona 5 later on

Yooka Laylee and Mirrors Edge as well if they get out this year


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2016)

Ghost Song is another metroidvania to look out for Death.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 5, 2016)

Final Fantasy XV
Street Fighter 5
Dragon Quest 8 
KH 2.8
World of FF
Mirror Edge
Witcher DLC


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 5, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Ghost Song is another metroidvania to look out for Death.



I'll look that one up.

Edit: Holy shit, that's a must-buy.


----------



## ZillaJrKaijuKing (Feb 5, 2016)

Still waiting for Tekken 7 to add Raven.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 5, 2016)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn
> 
> Yooka Laylee and Mirrors Edge as well if they get out this year



Forgot all about Horizon Zero Dawn. That's definitely one to look out for.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 5, 2016)

Haven't gotten hype for much. 

Mainly Horizon Zero Dawn probably :0
I don't play anywhere near as many video games as I used too


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 6, 2016)

Deus Ex:Mankind Divided
Dishonored 2


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 6, 2016)

Far Cry Primal.

And Rocket League coming to Xbox One.


----------



## kluang (Feb 6, 2016)

Mass Effect Andromeda
Detroit Only Human
And that game where you hunt mecha animal


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2016)

Mass Effect Andromeda
Doom 4
Half-Life 3


----------



## Mael (Feb 6, 2016)

Doom 4 and Half-Life 3 (wait is this actually coming?).


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2016)

Kingdom Hearts III 2.8
Persona 5
Mass Effect Andromeda

Hyped for all three.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 14, 2016)

Doom 4 is also on my radar, the unsightly presence of pre-animated takedowns notwithstanding.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2016)

I had no idea Mass Effect Andromeda was coming out in 2016


----------



## Imagine (Feb 14, 2016)

Street Fighter V
Uncharted 4
Mighty No.9 (RIP)
Rise of the Tomb Raider (PS4)
Dark Souls 3
Ratchet and Clank
Doom
Mirror's Edge Catalyst
Guilty Gear Xrd -Revelator-
Deus Ex Mankind Divided
Dishonored 2
Horizon Zero Dawn
Final Fantasy XV
Gravity Rush 2
Nioh
Nier: Automata
Zelda U
King of Fighters XIV
The Last Guardian
Mass Effect Andromeda

Not holding my breath for Last Guardian coming out this year, same for Kingdom Hearts 3




Dream said:


> Mass Effect Andromeda
> Doom 4
> *Half-Life 3*


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 14, 2016)

Odin Sphere Leifthrasil
Torment: Tides of numenera
Trails of Cold Steel II
Persona 5
Digimon Cyber Sleuth ( well it did release already but it counts)
Ys 8
God Eater ressurection and GE 2.


----------



## Sumu (Feb 14, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Street Fighter V
> Uncharted 4
> Mighty No.9 (RIP)
> Rise of the Tomb Raider (PS4)
> ...


I'm excited for most of these.

I have faith that The Last Guardian will come out this year, however I wouldn't be surprised if KH3 came out next year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2016)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I thought that was supposed to come out in 2017?



Huh....maybe?

Anyway, plenty of good shit coming in 2016 which was already mentioned here. But since I'm fresh off seeing plenty of Quantum Break stuff, I'll just mention that for now.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Feb 14, 2016)

One Piece Burning Blood
Friday the 13th game
Nioh
Persona 5
KOF XIV
SF5


----------



## Stringer (Feb 14, 2016)

Mass Effect: Andromeda
The Legend of Zelda 
Street Fighter V
The Division
Starfox Zero 
Mirror's Edge Catalyst 


that's about it, I'm also intrigued by ReCore but I'd have to see an actual gameplay footage first


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I had no idea Mass Effect Andromeda was coming out in 2016



I don't think that we have a solid date but late 2016 to early 2017 is possible going by what Bioware has said. 



Imagine said:


>



Laugh now but when Half-Life 3 appears at E3 I shall be the one with the last last laugh.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2016)

That isn't out right now:
Pokken Tournament
Uncharted 4
Black Desert Online


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2016)

Now that I got a free copy, The Division I guess.

I'm one of those gamers that will always be 5 years behind, so getting excited about games I'll play 5 years later is lol.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 25, 2016)

Uncharted 4.

A PS4 without this game is worthless


----------



## Monna (Mar 3, 2016)

Jane said:


> Pokken Tournament
> Star Fox Zero
> Zelda U
> Shantae: Half Genie Hero
> ...


Kirby: Planet Robobot this summer


----------



## Toph (Mar 7, 2016)

So far this year I've only bought SFV, X-Com 2, and Digimon Story: Cyber Sleuth. I enjoyed all three a lot, though.

Stuff I plan to play/am looking forward to:
Western
Dishonoured 2
Mirrors Edge: Catalyst
WiLD
Ratchet and Clank
Overwatch
Yooka Laylee
Horizon Zero Dawn
No Mans Sky
Japanese 
NieR: Automata
Persona 5
Gravity Rush 2
Ni-Oh
Final Fantasy XV
Odin Sphere: Leifthrasir
Ace Combat 7
Handheld (mixed)
Danganronpa V3
Steins;Gate 0
Zero Time Dilemma
Stranger of Sword City
Va-11 Hall-a
Severed

I think AAA gaming is getting better after a big slump towards the end of last gen and the beginning of this one, though payment methods are worsening. DLC, season passes, etc. are going to shit.

Indie stuff is blooming so long as you avoid early access shit, and mid-tier devs are slowly becoming a "thing" again after being wiped out by the jump to HD. Localizations are also getting done in unprecedented numbers, with previously "never ever" series getting announced for the West every month.

PC is also getting more ports than ever which is fantastic, though Nintendo and Microsoft are declining harshly imo. Sony is doing well as always, too, but mostly from 3rd party support rather than first.

I'd say gaming is heading up, though what's it's lost over the past decade is significant still - particularly all the dead series, devs, and genres.


----------



## Ruse (Mar 8, 2016)

Uncharted 4
Quantum Break


----------

